# They grow fast



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

They grow up waaay to fast! She's growing into a beauty and I love her smile.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

She’s a beauty, love her coat. That looks like one happy little lady


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

It is amazing when you actually freeze frame their growth. Wonderful looking dog!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I can’t believe she’s 7 months already!! She’s a pretty girl.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She's beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a pretty girl.


----------

